# Need Recommendations - Vancouver, BC Airport



## riverdees05 (Jun 5, 2013)

Need recommendations for Vancouver, BC (YVR) fpr both Hotel with shuttle and rental car companies.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2013)

I have used this place for several trips from Vancouver fishing. Great airport and waterfront location, free parking. https://www.deltahotels.com/Hotels/Delta-Vancouver-Airport Can'thelp with the car rental though. We didn't need one.

Jim


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2013)

Costco is your best bet for rental cars - $157 for a week in June from Enterprise.


----------



## qb_bc (Jun 5, 2013)

I always use the Holiday Inn Express on Bridgeport Rd. There is a shuttle. Rates are generally better than the Delta, and includes breakfast. 

Suggest you try all major car rentals, except the one beginning with "b". I've found rates can really vary. If you are looking for more than one day, and can manage pickup and dropout, look off the airport to avoid concession fee.


----------



## asp (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw a sign today in the downtown Vancouver Budget office that the airport authority had the right to extend the airport tax for 24 hours after arrival at YVR. Don't know if that extends to all rental car companies. 

If you are staying in downown Vancouver, I would not rent a car except for daytrips. There is good public transportation, and parking is expensive due to a transit tax.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2013)

You may want to stop in Squamish on your way to whistler for a grocery run.  Much cheaper than whistler.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 24, 2013)

I have stayed at 4pts Sheraton near the airport.  While not perfect, it was fine and within 10 mins walk to the skytrain (metro).   Also an inexpensive redemption if you have some SPG points.


----------

